# If money wasnt a problem where would you live in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

If money was not an issue where would you set up your dream home in Australia?


----------



## ramalakshmi (May 28, 2013)

Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Canberra are nice to live in Australia.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I prefer a quiet place where i could park my yatch at my own jetty behind my house.
I don't expect too luxurious, just some quality of life to do what i wanna do.
Perth is just nice


----------

